# من لديه فكرة عن دائرة الهاتف الارضي او حتى في الاتصالات فليدخل ويساعدني



## graaaaand (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

مشروعي هو التحكم والطلب عن طريق الهاتف يعني بماكلمة هاتف و ادخال رقم سري ثم بادخال امر يتم اشعال الاضواء في المنزل واطفائها والتدفئة او الستائر الكهربائية الخ

ووجدت دائرة كهربائية ولكن يجب علي فهمها ولم استطع ان امثلها على برنامج (SIMULATION) ولكن اريد منكم شرح مبسط عن دور المكثفات والديود والجيت اند في هذه الدائرة و انشالله تكونو عند حسن الظن

و اسمحولي على التقصير


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (17 أبريل 2007)

انا من مروري السريع استطيع القول
اولا هذه ليست اند انما ناند Schottky nand , و قد استخدمها المصصمم بدل shottky not 
ثانيا 
المواسع الاول من اجل الفلتره 
و الزينر من اجل ضبط الفولتيه و الديود من اجل ان ان يمر التيار بتجاه واحد و بذلك يمر نصف موجه ,
الموسع 10 ميكرو هو موسع قطبي بعمل عمل مرشح سعوي للمحافطه على الجهد على مستوى قريب من5.6 V وباختصار كل من الديود و الزينر و المقاومه 100 و الموسع 10 يعملو عمل مقوم نصف موجه ............. و ذلك لان البوابه nand مع انها من عائلة سيموس الا انها لا يمكنها العمل على مداخل فولتيها اكثر من 6 فولت او 7 كاقصى قيمه 
و وضع بوابته nand وراء بعض اعتقد انه اراد المصمم من ذلك عمل buffer


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (17 أبريل 2007)

ملاحظه : انا لا ا عرف في الاتصالات انا فقط شرحت الدائره


----------



## graaaaand (17 أبريل 2007)

مهندس رائد الجمال بارك الله فيك يا رب بالفعل مقنع و سريع و حلو وواضح وما في داعي انك تكون ملم بالاتصالات المهم الالكترونيك ذلك لاني لا احبها جدا كحبي للباور و غير ذلك

الله يخليك يارب و انشالله تكون موجود لما اضع باقي الدوائر الالكترونية في المرة القادمة وارجو الا يزعجك هذا

تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 أبريل 2007)

اخى
من الموقع http://www.alldatasheet.com يمكنك انزال صفحة بيانات للقطعة
LM567
وهى تعمل محلل نغمات وستجد فيها كيف تستخدمها لفك شفرة انغام التليفون
هناك قطع تستقبل نغمة التليفون وتعطى الرقم مباشرة على هذا المنتدى ارجو استخدام البحث


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (18 أبريل 2007)

graaaaand قال:


> مهندس رائد الجمال بارك الله فيك يا رب بالفعل مقنع و سريع و حلو وواضح وما في داعي انك تكون ملم بالاتصالات المهم الالكترونيك ذلك لاني لا احبها جدا كحبي للباور و غير ذلك
> 
> الله يخليك يارب و انشالله تكون موجود لما اضع باقي الدوائر الالكترونية في المرة القادمة وارجو الا يزعجك هذا
> 
> تحياتي


العفو اخي انا لم افعل شيء , و انا شغوف لارى بقيه الدوائر , و اذا استطعت ان اساعد فلن اقصر انشاء الله 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## graaaaand (18 أبريل 2007)

الاخ ماجد عباس محمد شكرا لك و بالحقيقة انا اردت استخدام القطعة التي استخدمتها مه ديكودر و ذلك لاصدار الرنات عن طريق التردد المميز لكل رقم بالهاتف ولكن رئيس المشروع طلب منا ان نستخدم ال Pic واتممنا برمجته بنجاح وانشالله نقدر نصدر الرنين والاصوات المختلفة.

الاخ رائد الجمال جزيل الشكر لك وانتظر تساؤلي القادم


----------



## graaaaand (18 أبريل 2007)

الاخ ماجد عباس محمد شكرا لك و بالحقيقة انا اردت استخدام القطعة التي استخدمتها مه ديكودر و ذلك لاصدار الرنات عن طريق التردد المميز لكل رقم بالهاتف ولكن رئيس المشروع طلب منا ان نستخدم ال Pic واتممنا برمجته بنجاح وانشالله نقدر نصدر الرنين والاصوات المختلفة.

الاخ رائد الجمال جزيل الشكر لك وانتظر تساؤلي القادم


----------



## graaaaand (19 أبريل 2007)

اخ رائد هل تستطيع اعطائي بعض المصطلحات التي كتبتها بالعربية باللغة الانجليزية عالاقل وبدوري ساحاول ترجمتها للغة دراستي مثل 

مرشح سعوي وما هو عمل البوفر؟ وليش المرشح الاول مكتوب علييه 220 فولت ؟ وكيف نصل ل 6 فولت على النوند؟


----------



## graaaaand (19 أبريل 2007)

اخ رائد هل تستطيع اعطائي بعض المصطلحات التي كتبتها بالعربية باللغة الانجليزية عالاقل وبدوري ساحاول ترجمتها للغة دراستي مثل 

مرشح سعوي وما هو عمل البوفر؟ وليش المرشح الاول مكتوب علييه 220 فولت ؟ وكيف نصل ل 6 فولت على النوند؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أبريل 2007)

اخى
الدائرة المشروحة هى دائرة لتحديد ما إذا كان التيار العمومى موجودا أو انقطع لربما لتشغيل مصدر طاقة بديل او اعادة شحن بطارية او خلافه
يدخل التيار العمومى من نقطة الدخول ولاحظ ان المكثف سعتة 0.1uf والجهد 250 فولت 
المقاومة 47كيلو يجب ان تكون ذات قدرة عالية حسب قيمة الجهد المستخدم والذى لا يجب ان يزيد عن ما يسمح به المكثف - لاحظ المكثف مكتوب عليه 250 فولت ولم تحدد DC-= or AC والمكثفات المصنوعة لإستخدامات الـ AC يكتب عليها صراحة ذلك
بعد المقاومة Resistor سيثبت الـ zener الجهد عند 5.6 فولت وهذا يجعل تغذية الـ CD4093 يجب الا تزيد عن 10 فولت (refer to data sheet) وإلا لن تتجاوب مع 5.6 فولت
سيشحن الجهد المكثف 10 ميكرو فاراد من خلال الدايود والذى سيكون له زمن تفريغ
Discharge time=R*C
T=100K*10uF=1 sec
إذا لم تصل نبضات شحن طوال تقريبا ضعف هذه المدة سينخفض الجهد الى 2.5 فولت وهو الجهد الذى سيتغير عنده الخرج (refer to data sheet) فيصبح الخرج LO لاحظ وجود مرحلتين وعند عودة التيار سيعود فورا فى خلال زمن ذبذبة واحدة
لاحظ ان القطعة المستخدمة من النوع Schmitt Trigger حتى تستطيع التعامل مع التغيير البطئ فى كل من حالتى الشحن والتفريغ Charge/Discharge 
الدائرة ليس لها علاقة بالتليفونات


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ ماجد عباس محمد شرح الدائره بشكل ممتاز 
مرشح سعوي capacitive filter
البفر buffer


----------



## TheTeck (19 أبريل 2007)

هناك شريحة جاهزة بالسوق وبسعر بسيط من نوع Digital Signal Process
اسمها HM9270
ولها أرقام أخرى
المهم
وظيفة هذه الشريحة هو استلام إشارة الهاتف DTMF وإعطاء كود الرقم المضغوط بشكل مباشر..

أعتقد أنك ستوفر الكثير من الوقت باستخدامها

ويمكن الاطلاع على مخططات هذا المشروع لمعرفة كيفية ربطها
http://www.theteck.com/gc_proj.htm

بالتوفيق..


----------



## graaaaand (19 أبريل 2007)

الاخ ماجد عباس محمد شكرا جزيلا على الشرح وما عليك كلام
ولكن جملتك الاخيرة بانه ليس له علاقة بالتلفونات اطلب منك السماح لانه هذا المونتاج مسؤول عن Détection et intégration des sonneries يعني اكييد فهمت المكتوب الكلمة الاخيرة تعني الرنين او النغمات واعتقد الكلمتين الثانيات مماثلتين للانجليزية هذه هي وظيفة الرسم اعلاه

اخي THE TECK مشكوور على اقتراحك ولكني كما اسلفت انني كنت مجبرا على استخدام ال PIC بالاضافة الى ديكودر لانتاج و فك تشفير الاشارات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

اخى
اشكرك على ما ذكرت - و معذرة لعدم تمكنى من الفرنسية بقدر الإنجليزية ولكن من القليل لدى و ما ذكرتة استطيع ان اقول ان المقصود هنا هو فعلا الرنين بمعنى الجرس فهو عبارة عن تردد هوالى 24 ذ/ث و جهد حوالى 90 فولت و يكون على فترات لذا يحتاج هذا الزمن الطويل لكشف متى توقف الجرس دون التأثر بفترات الصمت بين كل رنة والتالية
اما نغمات الطلب Dial Tone فهى ترددات اعلى من ذلك بكثير و فترة قصيرة غير متكررة وذات مستوى Signal Level صغير ( 0.5 الى 1 فولت) لا تستطيع هذه الدائرة الإستجابة له


----------



## graaaaand (23 أبريل 2007)

صحيح dail tone اكييد راح يكون تردده كبير يوصل ل 400 هرتز ولكن في المونتاج قمنا بوضع المكثف الاول الذي سوف يقوم بحذف الجزء المسمتمر من الجهد الداخل والمقاومة التي سوف تحد من قوة التيار ومن خلال شحن وتفريغ الموسع بالداخل واستخدام الناند سوف نحصل على اشارة مربعة الشكل حيث سنمع الرنين لفترة ثانية ونصف ولا نسمع شيئا لمدة 3 ثواني ونصف حيث يكون التردد الداخل قد عولج

تحياتي


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (23 أبريل 2007)

graaaaand قال:


> صحيح dail tone اكييد راح يكون تردده كبير يوصل ل 400 هرتز ولكن في المونتاج قمنا بوضع المكثف الاول الذي سوف يقوم بحذف الجزء المسمتمر من الجهد الداخل والمقاومة التي سوف تحد من قوة التيار ومن خلال شحن وتفريغ الموسع بالداخل واستخدام الناند سوف نحصل على اشارة مربعة الشكل حيث سنمع الرنين لفترة ثانية ونصف ولا نسمع شيئا لمدة 3 ثواني ونصف حيث يكون التردد الداخل قد عولج
> 
> تحياتي



انا مع هذا التوجه


----------



## graaaaand (23 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي رائد الجمال وشكرا لك على ارائك وافكارك وافكار جميع الاخوة الطيبين


----------

